# Looking for a Hacking Buddy please



## Sags_Deer (7 June 2017)

I would like an off road hacking friend please, I keep my horse on his own and have no one to ride with, he can a be a bit sharp but just need a safe friend please
happy to travel


----------



## rhylis (7 June 2017)

Whereabouts in the south east are you?


----------



## Sags_Deer (7 June 2017)

rhylis said:



			Whereabouts in the south east are you?
		
Click to expand...

East Sussex near heathfield


----------



## Becca-84 (1 July 2017)

Hi I am in hailsham, my pony is really good hacking, good in traffic, not spooky, just gets fast if cantering in company. We have abbotts wood here, with only a little roadwork, or the cuckoo trail? I dont have transport though, but can meet u at abbotts wood or if u have transport, we could go to the cuckoo or the downs?


----------

